# NUT issues + FreeBSD 10



## Leander (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

My Nut setup was perfectly and silently running on previous FreeBSD versions. Now I get the following errors when it starts:

```
root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ service nut start
Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
Network UPS Tools - Generic SNMP UPS driver 0.68 (2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory)
Detected Smart-UPS RT 2000 XL on host 10.0.0.80 (mib: apcc 1.2)
[RT2000XL] Warning: excessive poll failures, limiting error reporting
[RT2000XL] Warning: excessive poll failures, limiting error reporting
Starting nut.
Network UPS Tools upsd 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
fopen /var/db/nut/upsd.pid: No such file or directory
listening on 127.0.0.1 port 3493
listening on ::1 port 3493
Connected to UPS [RT2000XL]: snmp-ups-RT2000XL

root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ ps aux | grep ups
uucp  22869    0,0  0,1  30040  5840  -  Ss   10:23pm   0:00,01 /usr/local/libexec/nut/snmp-ups -a RT2000XL
uucp  22871    0,0  0,1  23112  4400  -  Ss   10:23pm   0:00,00 /usr/local/sbin/upsd
root  23813    0,0  0,1  18724  2376  1  S+   10:24pm   0:00,00 grep ups

root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ service nut_upsmon start
Starting nut_upsmon.
Network UPS Tools upsmon 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
kill: No such process
Using power down flag file /etc/killpower
UPS: RT2000XL@localhost (master) (power value 1)

root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ service nut_upslog start
Starting nut_upslog.
Network UPS Tools upslog 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
logging status of RT2000XL@localhost to /var/log/ups.log (300s intervals)

root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ service nut restart
Stopping nut.
Waiting for PIDS: 22871.
Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
Network UPS Tools - Generic SNMP UPS driver 0.68 (2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory)
Detected Smart-UPS RT 2000 XL on host 10.0.0.80 (mib: apcc 1.2)
[RT2000XL] Warning: excessive poll failures, limiting error reporting
[RT2000XL] Warning: excessive poll failures, limiting error reporting
Starting nut.
Network UPS Tools upsd 2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory
fopen /var/db/nut/upsd.pid: No such file or directory
listening on 127.0.0.1 port 3493
listening on ::1 port 3493
Connected to UPS [RT2000XL]: snmp-ups-RT2000XL
                                                                               
Broadcast Message from root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3.MyDomain.Local                          
        (no tty) at 22:26 CET...                                               
                                                                               
Communications with UPS RT2000XL@localhost lost                                
                                                                               
                                                                               
Broadcast Message from root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3.MyDomain.Local                          
        (no tty) at 22:26 CET...                                               
                                                                               
Communications with UPS RT2000XL@localhost established                         
                                                                               

root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$
```

This is totally weird to me, *be*cause the PID file exists, and googling "unavailableService unavailableUnversioned" doesn't result in anything?!

```
root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ cat /var/db/nut/upsd.pid
26609

root@Storage-10 [~]$ ps aux | grep 26609
uucp  26609    0,0  0,1  23112  4400  -  Ss   10:26pm   0:00,04 /usr/local/sbin/upsd

root@FreeBSD-10-BETA3 [~]$ ls -lach /var/db/nut/upsd.pid
-rw-r--r--  1 uucp  uucp     6B 11 Dez 22:26 /var/db/nut/upsd.pid
```

... Now the real funny thing with this is, that NUT seems to provide full service as expected: it shuts the computer down, when the battery is critical - as well as it shows propper status on webinterface.

Any ideas where the problem could hide?


[EDIT]
This is also quite interesting:

```
===>  Building for nut-2.6.5_1
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/nut/work/nut-2.6.5'
Making all in include
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/nut/work/nut-2.6.5/include'
NUT_VERSION: "2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory"
test -f nut_version.h || cp _nut_version.h nut_version.h
cmp -s _nut_version.h nut_version.h || cp _nut_version.h nut_version.h
rm -f _nut_version.h
```


----------



## Leander (Jan 25, 2014)

(2.6.5-Service unavailableService unavailableUnversioned directory)

still appears in 10.0 Realease
any ideas what's wrong with it?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 25, 2014)

Leander said:
			
		

> My Nut setup was perfectly and silently running on previous FreeBSD versions.


You only refer to "previous versions of FreeBSD", without providing specifics. So, assuming you upgraded from FreeBSD-9.x to FreeBSD-10.0, did you rebuild all ports/packages?


----------



## Leander (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry my bad. Yes it ran perfectly on all FreeBSD 9.[n]
It still runs, yet it gives those weird errors and version info. This started when I installed it on FreeBSD 10 (I tried all RCs and also the latest official 10.0 RELEASE)
I always use same nut install script, which always follows the same procedure of installing NUT from ports and modifing it's config files afterwards ... so to me it looks quite like, there has something changed in the NUT source code / some bug?!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2014)

No, the question was whether, after upgrading to FreeBSD 10, you rebuilt *all* ports.  Although the ports built on FreeBSD will still run, as soon as you rebuild any or install any new ones, failures will begin.  They must all be rebuilt.


----------



## Leander (Jan 25, 2014)

No upgrading ever happened. Here is what I did:
It is a fresh & empty HDD, I install the latest FreeBSD and after the installation I start to sync latest ports. After the latest ports are synced, i start to install munin - and voila - I get the buggy result as described before.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't understand where munin became involved.

The errors make me think it (NUT) is being started twice, but I've never used it.


----------



## Leander (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry, I meant NUT


----------

